

could "hckrnews.com" make $27/day? - eridal
http://hostcabi.net/domain/hckrnews.com
Looks like these guys are making 30 usd&#x2F;day -- not bad at all!
======
Jeremy1026
Seeing as it appears there is nothing that generates revenue on it, I'm going
to say no, and that the estimate is just that, an estimate.

~~~
eridal
of course they are not doing it, but I wonder on what are that estimate based
on, and more importantly if they are able make such daily number with such
traffic

